# Darko Milicic Interview



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey guys long time no talk just wanted to let you know that I just finished the Darko interview and we should have it up sometime today there is some very good stuff on there.

Matthew Maurer
NBADraft.net


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great Matthew! Make sure you post the link when it's done.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Here you guys go ! Enjoy cause I did!

http://nbadraft.net/darkointerview.htm


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Great interview Matt. A nice read!!!!




VD


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Matt - Excellent interview! I am curious, what was Milicic's demanor? Judging by his picture(s), he puts off a good kid type persona, did this hold true during the interview?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I must say that during the interview I came away very, very impressed. He had such a confidence about himself but he didn't come off cocky it's hard to explain. It's like that guy at your local YMCA that everyone knows he is good and he knows he is good but he never yells it out. Also Milicic talks with passion you could tell that even though he was speaking in another language!!

Matthew Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

cool interview, but I gotta comment on one thing. He said there: "I play the 3-4". well... I've seen him play like 2 months ago in Israel.

I don't know what they are telling him, but he's playing the 5. Seems like his coach doesn't allow him to take shots too far from the basket. I expected to see some1 who can shoot from the outside, drive to the basket, play in many positions and all the things ppl say about him, but... at least at Hemofarm he's playing the 5 and nothing but the 5, without even taking many shots from mid-range.

Maybe he can do all that but at least in the game I saw he didn't show most of what ppl told me. but he was gr8 in 5, and u can see his future will be a very bright one.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

and since we are on the subject of Milicic...

last night, Hemofarm hosted Paok Thessaloniki in Champions Cup (Phase #532.42/2). Like all teams that arrived to Vrasc Paok went home with a big loss, 84-68.

Our young friend? 33 minutes, 21 pts, 8/14 2FG, 1/1 3FG (here goes my last post to the garbage...), 2/3 FT, 3 OR, 9 DR, 12 TR, 5 AS, 3 TO, 4 ST, 1 BL. Not bad for a 17 yr old heh?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

and let's keep the tradition.

26 min, 11 pts, 4/8 2FG, 3/6 FG, 1 OR, 4 DR, 5 TR, 0 as, 4 to, 0 st, 0 bl. 
His team, Hemofarm won in Riga after OT 92-100.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I think it would be better for him if he learns to play in the paint instead of becoming another perimeter shooter who can't do much inside. Most teams would much rather have a Tim Duncan than a Nowitzki or a Garnett.


----------

